# Montreal Visit



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I'm visiting Montreal with my siblings later in March and I've got a predicament. I'm the only one who's really travelled in Canada (we're from Alberta) and I've been to Montreal once for an academic conference. I speak a little French, but not a lot.

As I'm expected to guide my siblings around (it will be me, my sister, her husband and my brother) what are the best, most anglo-friendly attractions. We'll be there for a week. I've heard nice things about Time Supper Club, but I don't want to put my family in an awkward position as they require bottle minimums and my lil bro doesn't drink. 

We're staying at the Omni, want to visit some comedy clubs and my BIL is intent on visiting a few dance clubs.

Are there any themed bars? Any special restaurants (I already know about Schwartz) or cafes? Where is the best ethnic food? Has anybody stayed at the Omni? 

Assuming I spend under 200 a day once I'm on the ground (and my lil brother probably has significantly less, where should I go. Any museums worth seeing? 

Thomas


----------

